# CHIEFTEC_AX-01BLD SPX-02BL CASE



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi....I am in the middle of putting together a computer for myself using a CHIEFTEC_AX-01BLD Case and a EVGA Motherboard...However I am puzzled by the fact the the front bezel of the case has only a PWR wire connection ....and due to the fact that on our national Auction site a EVGA control panel has been put up for sale along with a I/O shield ...I am wondering if I am missing something here....... 
The Plastic front has small openings for a diode to show through so I will attach some photos of the alloy case and the plastic front with its opening door..and hopefully someone can advise me .... 

Thankyou..Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Upon reflection ..I am thinking there are leads involved here ..there is obviously some type of plug that fits into where I have circled in yellow as there are clips on it......The other two circled in white are square which suggests to me some type of lead from the M/B with a diode pushes in there...Hk


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The spot circled in yellow is for the Reset button. LEDs will indicate Power and Hard drive activity


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

gcavan said:


> The spot circled in yellow is for the Reset button. LEDs will indicate Power and Hard drive activity


Right...Now I have been doing a lot of research and I think by photos I have found the inner front should have diodes in it ...This case was purchased brand new in 2003 from NewEgg by a person who I thought was my friend in Houston and then shipped to me...I paid for everything ...but it was never packaged properly and the front bezel suffered damage ...I contacted NewEgg and they were great and apparantly sent a new Bezel to "my friend" who then broke contact with me and $400 I had sent him ...so I never got the new bezel ...I glued the broken parts together and only now decided to use it .....

Anyway am I right to understand that there should be diodes in the bezel for the Reset button and LEDs for to indicate Power and Hard drive activity cause theres nothing ..no diodes ???
I presume you know this case so I would be grateful for any info re the diodes..Thanks..Hk


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't know about any 'diodes', other than the LEDs themselves (*L*ight *E*mitting *D*iode)

Some cases will have both buttons, the LEDs and any USB ports, etc attached to a small printed circuit board which is then attached to the chassis. I don't believe that is the case in this instance.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes...I found this AdminXP.com: Middle Tower Chieftec Dragon DX-01B-D not exactly the same as mine but pretty close....I never got a key to open the bezel or screws or anything and were the LED's removed ..I doubt if NewEgg would supply an incomplete case ..If I was younger I would go to Houston and have this guy on ....

Now looking at the pictures in the link it looks like LED's were an integral part of the bezel ...If I keep looking I may come across some more links ...or look for another case... Hk


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Pretty well any LED will do; colors are your choice. They only have to fit the hole. Use hot glue or a dab of silicone sealant to hold them in place. The reset switch can be pretty much any momentary, normally open, push button. Just needs a way to mount it firmly.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks..Thats exactly the info I am looking for ....There is only one shop in the city so I will take the bezel to it and see what I can find in the way of LED's...Funny I have had the case for so long and to think New Egg sent a replacement bezel to Houston and he would not forward it to me ???


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the lense is already colored, a white LED should be used.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> If the lense is already colored, a white LED should be used.


Hi....There is nothing just fresh air in the spaces these go...and this is what annoys me and takes me back 10 years when I trusted people? I am presuming that the Chieftec case when NewEgg sent it to "my friend" had a reset switch and LED's in the front bezel of the case ...these were removed along with one 3.5 cage and the packet of accessories which I now know is supplied with the case....NewEgg of course were fantastic and actually replaced the original bezel which was damaged between Houston and New Zealand because of poor packaging by "my Friend" but because "my friend" was officially the buyer they sent it to him and it went the same way as US$400 I sent him ....

Now that I think I know what is missing I will email Chieftec and see if they still have the parts missing ..perhaps I can buy them instead of going to the local electronic shop trying to find something that "will do"........I tried contacting NewEgg but there is no way I can contact them and explain to them and supply them with the original receipt,details etc ...I am blocked no matter what I tried....
Unlike other things from that era bought and still unused ...the Case is basicly still reasonably modern?? and a reminder of my stupidity and ignorance back then.
Cheers Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't brlieve any place still offers that case. It was popular maybe 10 yrs ago and offered under several different brand names. I had a silver one from Antec. It wouldn't hurt to contact the place of purchase about the issue.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats exactly right they probably do not.. ..it was purchased 10 years ago from NewEgg On my behalf (with my money) and sent to me....Although I have a receipt,invoice copy etc etc its all in the buyers name and I just cannot find a method to contact NewEgg online... and would they actually help me...I doubt it...I thought a Chieftec Office may be able to advise on the exact parts I should be looking for....once again I stress trying to find anything where I am is almost impossible...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg has a 30 day return policy. After that time you are required to contact the manufacturer.
For future reference, Newegg Customer Service links are located at the bottom left of the home page.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Basicly all I can hope for is help in identifying the parts I need...then trying to see if I can acquire them ..The New Egg customer links are deliberately designed to refuse people like myself access to their customer service .....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HairyKiore said:


> The New Egg customer links are deliberately designed to refuse people like myself access to their customer service .....


For future reference,
At the bottom left corner, under "Customer Service", clik "Contact Us".
Next page under "Contact Us" you will see 
Chat with Us
Email Us
Call Us
Write to Us

Select the preferred method of contact. :smile:


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Been through that ...Its impossible for me to fill the details in that they require seeing it was purchased from them on by behalf by a 3rd party.....apart from writing them a letter ...I recall ringing them some years ago and it was hopeless..I have emailed Chieftec EU as apparantly there is no Chieftec USA.....Somebody there may recall the case and be able to advise me on what LED's ,Reset switch I should be looking for...


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi... No replies from Chieftec so I am back looking for info on Google and came across this reference to the front bezel LED's.....The leds are for hdd and power, and the normal orange / green combination. But looking inside the front panel you can see that they are 3mm leds in led holders.

So there is such a component as LED holders ?? I wonder what they look like...Would that explain the square in the bezel ?? I wonder if there is a square LED holder that fits in the squares...Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Front Panel LED's are commonly held in place with hot glue.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes ..But somehow with this case I do not think they were as somebody no doubt removed them.....I can hot glue or silicon LED's in but would prefer to wait a while longer just to see If I can sort this out...I did come across an article by a Chieftec expert and am sure I bookmarked it but now cannot find it?? Hk


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I've actually got one of these sitting under my desk.

Unfortunately, this particular case doesn't use any standard LED holders. They're all some sort of proprietary mount. Your best bet for the LEDs will be to use hot glue to hold them in place. The reset switch is a bit more difficult, as you won't have the plastic button that fits into the hole in the bezel. You can always got a momentary switch and drill a hole somewhere else in the bezel to mount it.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Fjandr said:


> I've actually got one of these sitting under my desk.
> 
> Unfortunately, this particular case doesn't use any standard LED holders. They're all some sort of proprietary mount. Your best bet for the LEDs will be to use hot glue to hold them in place. The reset switch is a bit more difficult, as you won't have the plastic button that fits into the hole in the bezel. You can always got a momentary switch and drill a hole somewhere else in the bezel to mount it.


Hi..have you had your case from new ? if so were the LED's and Reset button on your case when it was purchased..thanks..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The one I had was new and all LED's-buttons-swithes were included/installed.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, I've used a number of these cases in my day, and all included the LEDs and reset switch.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I have managed to buy the kit for the case from Europe so when it arrives I will put everything together but I will need help to install everything ...especially get the EVGA MB set up...Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad to hear you found the items.
There are numerous online videos that will walk you through the installation of components into the case. The Mobo will only require the drivers from the CD, or updated drivers from the manufacturer's site that you can download now and store until you're ready.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you got the parts for such an old case.


----------

